# Reserves?



## canadianblue (18 Jan 2005)

I applied to several colleges, and I was wondering if their are any reserves near the colleges which I selected. The locations for the colleges are:

Grant Macewan-Edmonton
Northern-Timmins
LCC-Lethbridge
Niagra College- Niagra Region
Durham College- Durham Region
Canadore College- North Bay


----------



## Michael OLeary (18 Jan 2005)

See this page to select and identify Army units by location:

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/7_1.asp


----------



## Dogboy (18 Jan 2005)

Grant mac in Edmonton 
their are several reserve units in Edmonton.


----------



## Big Foot (18 Jan 2005)

LCC has the Field Artillery Regiment in town, too.


----------

